# Looking for blue water



## Steel Dreamin (Aug 18, 2017)

Anyone know how far the blue water is/ going next week if I can reach it.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

As of today, you'll have to go to at least Horn Mtn to reach blue water. If there is a push inward next week, expect the blue water to come in as far as the Marlin rig. Tight Lines.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

We caught ours Wednesday at Horn Mountain in green water


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeaa......


----------



## Steel Dreamin (Aug 18, 2017)

Thank, Maybe it will move north soon.


----------



## duckhunter10 (Oct 3, 2014)

I might venture out if it moves closer next week


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Its way out there now.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Scout800 said:


> Its way out there now.


With all the rain we have been having, its not going to improve- if any, by much for awhile. The only way I'm getting any decent pelagics is going to be on our Keys Trip! LOL


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

*pic*

The water was great last week off key largo!


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> With all the rain we have been having, its not going to improve- if any, by much for awhile. The only way I'm getting any decent pelagics is going to be on our Keys Trip! LOL


168NM to the blue water south of Lloyds, From PCB. :thumbdown:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

24ft fishmaster said:


> The water was great last week off key largo!


I'm Jealous!! We'll be there soon enough!! LOL



Scout800 said:


> 168NM to the blue water south of Lloyds, From PCB. :thumbdown:


Sounds about right. Ugh! Just been a crappy year for us and any decent trolling or pelagics. Maybe next year!


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Really bead for a guy to start a lure business! Lol. May, June, July was good but damn..... august fell off the face of the earth along with the blue water!


----------

